
Canada Wants Silicon Valley’s Tech Employees - weston
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/05/canada-tech/525930/?single_page=true
======
geebee
I want Silicon Valley's tech employees too, for $5 an hour. Pretty sure
everyone does. Not sure if that means a damn thing, though.

Are Canadian companies raising salaries to comparable levels, or at least
something competitive?

If not, I'd say that's a pretty good sign about how much they actually want
Silicon Valley's engineers.

------
Apocryphon
Every time I hear about the Canadian tech screen I hear about how salaries are
low there. It's a shame. Also, having been to both cities, it seems like
someone leaving SV could go to Seattle before they go up to Vancouver. And
I've heard Toronto is basically a newer New York, with increasing costs of
living. Montréal would be pretty nice, but English language laws...

------
Arizhel
Oh great. If you think Silicon Valley real estate prices and rents are
ridiculous, they're nothing compared to the prices in Vancouver BC. And
Toronto prices are pretty ridiculous too. And from everything I've read, the
salaries offered in the software field in Canada are generally lousy.

~~~
Apocryphon
Montréal?

------
ng12
How about they worry about keeping their own tech employees first? A third my
team is from Waterloo or U of T.

~~~
zazpowered
That's part of the article

~~~
Arizhel
I didn't see anything in the article about that, I only saw them spout some
fanciful ideas about employees being cheaper in Canada due to the "exchange
rate" (which is BS, they're ignoring the extremely high cost of living there,
namely in housing) and somehow being "more loyal", and they said that
companies were going to push the "homesickness" angle to get employees to
return. In short, they're completely ignoring the paltry salaries that
Canadian companies offer, and making the classic mistake that so many cheap-
ass companies make, thinking that somehow, employees shouldn't worry about
salary and should be happy to work for whatever pittance a company offers and
should be grateful and loyal, right up until the company lays them off in a
downsizing.

